# Embroidery on back of Flexfit caps



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

I am looking for the best way to embroidery on the back of a flexfit hat. What kind of hooping process and hoop do you recommend. It seem impossible to get this hat to lay down to hoop with a conventional hoop. I have a way that I use the hat hoop but I seem to have a lot of thread problems. Any suggestion on a good hoop or method would be appreciated. 
Thanks

Henry


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have used both. If all you're doing is the back, then a small conventional hoop will do. You are removing the thread that holds the elastic and turning that portion down, correct?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use the Hoop Tech clamping system for the back of flexfit caps.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use my Fast Frames for that.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I use my Fast Frames for that.


I use Fast Frames a lot, but find that the clamping system works best for me on the Flexfit. Keeps that stretchy stuff from moving around.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We use the old style cap frames.


----------



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

How do you keep the cap tight on the cap frame.


----------



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

which fast fram do you use and where did you buy it?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I just use the regular cap hoop and turn the cap around. I've done tons of flexi's and have never had a problem on either my brothers or barudan. Just be sure to use stabilizer and pull the cap tight.


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

Hoop Master for us. Freestyle hooping will leave you with inconsistent results from hat to hat.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fast Frames has a frame made for back of the caps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Fast Frames. Place hat on sticky backing while frame is on machine. Mark guidelines on part of sticky backing that isn't removed from frame.


----------

